# Video Game themes on Saxophone



## Chaos Rush (Mar 26, 2012)

These are all played be me, recorded with Audacity. I play Alto Saxophone, Clarinet, and Flute. All of these recordings are played on an Alto Saxophone, except for the Flute version of "Eight Melodies".

Lava Reef Zone Act 1
-the song that plays in Lava Reef Zone Act 1, from _Sonic 3 & Knuckles_ and _Sonic & Knuckles_

S3&K Special Stage
-the song that plays in the Special Stages in_ Sonic 3_, _Sonic 3 & Knuckles_, and _Sonic & Knuckles_

"Pollyanna"
-the song that plays in outdoor areas in _Mother_ when you don't have anyone with you.
-this song also plays in _EarthBound/Mother 2_ in some indoor areas

Eight Melodies (Saxophone version)
Eight Melodies (Flute version)
-the song that you have to literally "find" in the game _Mother_

Pokémon Black & White Credits
-the song that plays in the credits of _Pokémon Black and White_

Sexy Sax Man
-this song is not from a videogame
-it's supposed to be annoying


Now this next song is not just one track like all the previous recordings, this is an arrangement that I recorded. It took a total of 8 different takes (in Audacity):
"Bein Friends"
-this is the song that plays in outdoor areas in _Mother_ when Pippi/Lloyd/Ana/Teddy is with you
-I'm sure you guys will recognize this from the _Super Smash Bros._ games


Here are the original songs for comparison:


Spoiler




















The reason why I have a lot of Mother/EarthBound covers is because I'm currently playing through the series for the first time. I just finished playing Mato's GBA translation of Mother 1, and I'm currently playing EarthBound. Yeah, I'm loving these games...


----------



## Gahars (Mar 27, 2012)

The downloads wouldn't work for me, sorry to say.

The Sexy Sax Man bit (if we're thinking of the same Sexy Sax Man) comes from Careless Whisper.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAquRuqyQQc


----------



## Chaos Rush (Mar 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> The downloads wouldn't work for me, sorry to say.


They do, but you have to wait for around 20-40 seconds. I would like to use MediaFire but they recently made it mandatory to have an account, which is why I'm using 2shared instead.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry to say, it still won't work. It might just be my browser, however.


----------



## Jax (Mar 27, 2012)

Why don't you use Soundcloud?

Also, can you play "The Fragrance of Dark Coffee"?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 27, 2012)

The rests are short and that's irking me, but these are great to hear!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 27, 2012)

Just a suggestion, you might want to upload those to Soundcloud.


----------

